# Need a Beagle dog box.....



## specialk (Jul 7, 2010)

where can i find a place that stocks them?  i've found them online, but i would like to be able to see before i buy....thanks all!!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 7, 2010)

Best boxes for the money.I own 3 i like em so much.

www.dura-custom.com


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 7, 2010)

*Dura-custom*

Dura-custom for me as well. Smith's Animal House in McDonough has them in stock, with or without top storage. If he don't have one that you like, he can special order it to your specs.


----------



## Cottontail (Jul 12, 2010)

Go to Tommy Irvins ... 4964 us hwy 441 north. Baldwin Ga 30511 phone # 706 778 6116 he carries nice dog boxes with plenty of colors and diffrent styles.


----------



## Katie Brake (Jul 13, 2010)

*Beagle Box*

We carry Diamond Deluxe here at West Creek Farm Supply. We have a few beagle boxes in stock come check us out at 4246 Level Grove Road Cornelia,GA 30531


----------



## bigrob82 (Jul 13, 2010)

i like irvins up off 441 he carries regal boxes always has a plenty too


----------



## ssmc surveyor (Aug 16, 2010)

I have the "beagle special" box. Built by Rhino and I need on taller. Very Very nice box. call me at 850-258-9653 and I will text you pics.


----------

